

Chromebooks now available on Amazon ($350 - $450) - unexpected
http://www.amazon.com/chromebook

======
cmhamill
I'm really fairly confused: does Google, or any of the partner manufacturers,
actually think these will sell at this price?

Or maybe this is a bid for the enterprise? I'd imagine they're the only group
for whom a completely managed laptop is worth such a price premium.

~~~
thematt
I doubt enterprise will touch these. They have even harsher application
dependencies than consumers. Even in the niches where it would work (ie.
travelling salesmen), enterprises buy hardware in bulk so they'd probably just
keep buying what they buy for everybody else.

~~~
cmhamill
That's what I would have thought.

Which leaves the question: what consumers do they think want these?

------
drivebyacct2
These have been on sale for weeks?

~~~
unexpected
Entirely possible - I just received the email from chromebook team today.

"You asked to be notified when Chromebooks became available. We're pleased to
inform you that the Samsung Chromebook Series 5 is here: a fast, simple, and
secure way to get online."

